# First Starter Kit Help



## mikebtimm

Alright peeps. After much research and changing of mind. I have decided that I want to consider between these two as my starting device. Could anyone maybe give some advice as to what would be better ?  

1. http://vapeafrica.co.za/product/vape-1453-stainless/
2. http://vapemob.co.za/product/titan-pro-bc-kit/

Thanks in advance 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Hi, these look like decent setups, but if i can give my humble opinion... when buying these type of starter kits, you will need atleast 2 full setups, especially an extra battery that you can rotate on charge so you never run out of battery power. I have found that the smaller batteries only last a couple of hours and having been a heavy smoker, before i got my second device i always found myself switching back to stinkies when my battery went dead...  

Also a variable voltage battery is always a good bet to start with, you can start on low voltage and set it up as you grow in your vaping journey without having to fork out more money immediately to buy another "stronger" device 

Good luck

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## mikebtimm

Metal Liz said:


> Hi, these look like decent setups, but if i can give my humble opinion... when buying these type of starter kits, you will need atleast 2 full setups, especially an extra battery that you can rotate on charge so you never run out of battery power. I have found that the smaller batteries only last a couple of hours and having been a heavy smoker, before i got my second device i always found myself switching back to stinkies when my battery went dead...
> 
> Also a variable voltage battery is always a good bet to start with, you can start on low voltage and set it up as you grow in your vaping journey without having to fork out more money immediately to buy another "stronger" device
> 
> Good luck


Thanks Metal Liz! Great insight  reason I feel fine with buying a single device is the fact that I'm doing it more to replace hookah type smoking and the hobby side of things  so I don't think I will need something for between charge sessions. 

But buying a larger battery setup was another consideration  if I had to do that, what would you suggest in the case of putting something together ?  Funds are limited to around R600 for starters /:

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz

something like this could work...?

http://www.vapeking.co.za/starter-kits/vape-king-pro-starter-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## mikebtimm

That seems like a really good one  delivery and everything easy and reliable?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz

yeah, VapeKing is super user friendly and very reliable  good luck and hope you come right soon


----------



## mikebtimm

Thanks so much for your help Metal Liz 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz

only a pleasure dude, hope you get sorted out and have loads of fun on your vaping journey


----------



## baksteen8168

I would also go with the kit Metal Liz has recommended.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## mikebtimm

Any idea how long delivery could take to dville? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz

@Stroodlepuff or @Gizmo would you please give some guidance here on when @mikebtimm might receive his order if placed this morning?


----------



## BigK

Vape King pro starter kit is definitely a winner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

Vape King Pro is a good option, I picked one up for a colleague who is also a hubbly/hookah hobbiest and he is loving it. Just remember to check whether the nic content of the juice is what you are looking for. I forgot to ask him and got 12mg while he was actually looking for 0mg.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Metal Liz said:


> @Stroodlepuff or @Gizmo would you please give some guidance here on when @mikebtimm might receive his order if placed this morning?



Hi @Metal Liz and @mikebtimm 

Out of stock at the moment but waiting for customs clearance which is underway so we will hopefully have it by tomorrow / Wednesday the latest.

Dville? Is that DurbanVille in Cape Town?


----------



## Tessa

So, back to the title...

I'm still confused with all the different devices and options available, it's like a never ending black hole... What would the general consensus be for a starter setup for someone who really wants to quit the 20-40 stinkies he/she has been smoking the past 20-40 years..?

I'm actually looking to purchase a setup for my dad to help him quit smoking, but going on our experiences with him getting a smartphone and new tech stuff, I'm sure he will dump the new toy if it only last him half a day on batteries, etc.

So what would your opinions be for a starter kit for someone in his 60's looking to quit the stinkies? Bare in mind that they are pensioners travelling/camping most of the time and require a simple and reliable setup... 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Hi @Tessa, if problem is battery life, then if he doesn't mind the box shape - MVP is the way to go, it gives you atleast a day and a half of constant vaping on battery life, it has pass through, which means you can vape while it charges and it uses the same charger connection as the bb or samsung phones. So no mess, no fuss... plus you don't have to bore him with the settings, he can start off low and as he starts enjoying his vaping more, then he can start playing around with the variable Watts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Tessa said:


> So, back to the title...
> 
> I'm still confused with all the different devices and options available, it's like a never ending black hole... What would the general consensus be for a starter setup for someone who really wants to quit the 20-40 stinkies he/she has been smoking the past 20-40 years..?
> 
> I'm actually looking to purchase a setup for my dad to help him quit smoking, but going on our experiences with him getting a smartphone and new tech stuff, I'm sure he will dump the new toy if it only last him half a day on batteries, etc.
> 
> So what would your opinions be for a starter kit for someone in his 60's looking to quit the stinkies? Bare in mind that they are pensioners travelling/camping most of the time and require a simple and reliable setup...
> 
> Thanks



I just cant help but say GET HIM A MVP!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Metal Liz said:


> Hi @Tessa, if problem is battery life, then if he doesn't mind the box shape - MVP is the way to go, it gives you atleast a day and a half of constant vaping on battery life, it has pass through, which means you can vape while it charges and it uses the same charger connection as the bb or samsung phones. So no mess, no fuss... plus you don't have to bore him with the settings, he can start off low and as he starts enjoying his vaping more, then he can start playing around with the variable Watts
> 
> View attachment 5708



Hahahaha @Metal Liz again me and you with the MVP

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

dude, if it's good it's good!!! give me a 1000 MVPs and i will sell every single one of them, i love the product and have complete faith in it  I wish that it was my first mod that i started with, i would have been atleast 6month stinkie free by now...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Tessa, welcome to the forum and all the best for your vaping endeavours

To quit stinkies, I think you need the following:
- a desire to quit stinkies
- *two* complete setups (to have two flavours and in case there is a problem)
- juices that you really like

Many setups will do the job hardware wise, but the juice is more challenging. Allow for enough time and budget to test juices until a few amazing ones are found. I suggest trying them out before you buy them but that may not always be possible.

All the best

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168

@Tessa

I used to smoke 20 -30 stinkies a day. I use a vision spinner and a mini pro tank 3. The vision spinner battery lasts me around a day to a day and a half. I am upgrading to a bigger setup at the end of the month, but will keep my current spinner and tank as a backup.??

I have not had the pleasure to try an MVP, but if reviews are anything to go by they seem to be awesome. I just prefer the cilindrical shape.


----------



## baksteen8168

Oh, and i will also add that you need to have at least 2 batteries. While one charges you can use the other one.


----------



## mikebtimm

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi @Metal Liz and @mikebtimm
> 
> Out of stock at the moment but waiting for customs clearance which is underway so we will hopefully have it by tomorrow / Wednesday the latest.
> 
> Dville? Is that DurbanVille in Cape Town?


Thats right  Durbanville Cape Town 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

*If you want to go slim and trim:*

*BATTERY:*
The *Vision Spinner1 *1300 mAh. Think your current batteries are 650 mah. It has variable voltage so you can up your power for more throat hit. You can buy that for R350.00 here. With that you need a USBcharger at R100.00 with wall adapter at R60.00. An Ego C Twist, also at 1300 mah will also work. Available here at R289.00.
The *Vision Spinner2* at 1650 mAh (will last longer the version 1 but is a little bit longer) availablehereat R400.00. With the same charger and wall adapter as mentioned above.

*CLEAROMIZER:*
On top of that my recommendation is a *Kanger Protank Mini 3*, which has dual coils so will give you a super hit. Also nice and slim and will fit the Vision Spinners like a glove. Takes 1.5 ml. get it here for R180.00. Get some spare coils for you mPT3, at R30.oo for one.
Another, less expensive option is the Kangertech Evod2 at R100.00 here. From all accounts the Evod 2 is a great clearomizer as well, also dual coils. Takes the same spare coils as the mPT3.

Here is a picture of the Vision Spinner1:






Picture of the Kanger Protank Mini 3 on top of a Vision Spinner1 and Vision Spinner2





*If you do not mind a little bulkier:*

*BATTERY:*
The MVP is very popular and has a battery capacity of 2600 mah - so should last almost twice as long as the Vision Spinner. R760.00 here. Comes with a USB charger, but do get a wall adapter. And a clearomizer, which is not well rated in this forum. There are some other MVPs, bit more expensive, on the site linked.

*CLEAROMIZER:*
On top of that - the Kanger Aerotank. The Aerotank uses the same coils as the Protank Mini 3 or the Evod 2 mentioned above, but takes 2.5 ml. Available here at R340.00 or here at R350.00.

Here a picture with dimensions of the MVP





Many reviews and more photos of above-mentioned gear in our review section.
Always a good idea a second atomizer to alternate juices and as a backup. A second backup battery is also recommended.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Winning post @Matthee

Nice to see the Spinner 2 against the Spinner 1 - wasnt aware of the extra height
I suppose the extra mah leads to a bigger unit...
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lekker by die See

For that budget, head over to www.electrostix.co.za
I recently bought a PRO Double kit from them, delivery was 1 day and havent had a single problem with the device. You get a double kit from them for R500.00 but not sure if the special is still on, their normal price is R600 apparantly. All round great customer service and i havent touched a stinkie since!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mikebtimm

Lekker by die See said:


> For that budget, head over to www.electrostix.co.za
> I recently bought a PRO Double kit from them, delivery was 1 day and havent had a single problem with the device. You get a double kit from them for R500.00 but not sure if the special is still on, their normal price is R600 apparantly. All round great customer service and i havent touched a stinkie since!


Baie Dankie Lekker By Die See. I will have a look ^_^

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

ok @mikebtimm shipping will be over night so depending on when we get our stock and you place your order it will be next day (Saturdays and Sundays don't count)


----------



## mikebtimm

Perfect thank you so much Stroodlepuff 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matuka

Tessa said:


> So, back to the title...
> 
> I'm still confused with all the different devices and options available, it's like a never ending black hole... What would the general consensus be for a starter setup for someone who really wants to quit the 20-40 stinkies he/she has been smoking the past 20-40 years..?
> 
> I'm actually looking to purchase a setup for my dad to help him quit smoking, but going on our experiences with him getting a smartphone and new tech stuff, I'm sure he will dump the new toy if it only last him half a day on batteries, etc.
> 
> So what would your opinions be for a starter kit for someone in his 60's looking to quit the stinkies? Bare in mind that they are pensioners travelling/camping most of the time and require a simple and reliable setup...
> 
> Thanks


I am the same age as your dad and don't want to get into rebuilding etc. The easiest and most effective for him would be the vv Spinner and a Mini Protank3. Also start him off on tobacco flavours at around 24 mg nic. None of the fuit/choc/cheesecake etc. Also 2 batteries are essential.
I have been vaping for 4 years and at times it was touch and go due to having bought some inferior equipment in the past. It is vital that he starts off right, but tell him he will feel better than he has in 30 years!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tessa

Thanks guys, all the info is soooooo appreciated!!!
So how often will you need to replace the coils, once a month on average?
@Lekker by die See, that special is still on. It seems appealing to get two devices for him so he can charge one whilst using the other... On the other hand, I'm sure he will not forget to charge his ecig more than once so maybe he'll remember to charge his smartphone at the same time so I can get hold of him...  

I'll review all the comments a bit, but as stated anything that is easy, reliable and will REALLY assist him in his quest to give up the stinkies will be good. The other side of the coin is if you spend a lot of money on a class-leading device and two weeks later he struggles with the thing, throws it in the bin and goes back to the old stinkies... 

Decisions, decisions...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matuka

Tessa said:


> Thanks guys, all the info is soooooo appreciated!!!
> So how often will you need to replace the coils, once a month on average?
> @Lekker by die See, that special is still on. It seems appealing to get two devices for him so he can charge one whilst using the other... On the other hand, I'm sure he will not forget to charge his ecig more than once so maybe he'll remember to charge his smartphone at the same time so I can get hold of him...
> 
> I'll review all the comments a bit, but as stated anything that is easy, reliable and will REALLY assist him in his quest to give up the stinkies will be good. The other side of the coin is if you spend a lot of money on a class-leading device and two weeks later he struggles with the thing, throws it in the bin and goes back to the old stinkies...
> 
> Decisions, decisions...



Exactly right. Don't spend R2000 on his first kit, just in case he goes back to stinkies. If that happens, just send the stuff to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Matuka said:


> Exactly right. Don't spend R2000 on his first kit, just in case he goes back to stinkies. If that happens, just send the stuff to me.



I agree with @Matuka. 

Like I said, I was on 20 to 30 a day. Actually bought a kit just because I was after the sweet taste of vanilla and not to stop smoking. As a consequence I have not touched stinkies since I started vaping. Still have 2 packets of Dunhill Black lying in my cupboard. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

